# hitachi projector picture looks cartoonish!?!?



## gilli86 (May 13, 2008)

My hitachi projector picture is wierd looks cartoonish. anyone no wats wrong? i have some pictures also!?

http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/372/i...

http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/6982/...

http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/7771/...

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/674/i...

http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/6124/...

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/6373/...

it worked fine then it started to do this... i cleaned it out (all the dust and watnot) then reset the bulb and still does it. its not always like this but id say 25% of the time its clear (or a good picture). the bulb should be fine only has like 900 hours on it... any help is GREATLY APPRECIATED!
-justin

im using the analog i have the projector hooked up to ps2 to watch movies. it also does it with the s-video as well tho! it just started to do this a couple weeks ago! is there any way i can fix this? is this part replaceable?


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

None of your photos showed up. The links are all either 404 or just take us to the imageshack homepage. As far as the problem is concerned, is it still under warranty? Can a Hitachi tech take a look at it?


----------



## gilli86 (May 13, 2008)

http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/372/img1687hf3.jpg

http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/6982/img1688co4.jpg

http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/7771/img1690yd4.jpg

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/674/img1691vf2.jpg

http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/6124/img1692xx8.jpg

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/6373/img1693nm0.jpg


----------



## gilli86 (May 13, 2008)

sry about that!!! here are the pictures^^^^


----------

